# Inaugural cheddar smoke with new AMZNPS



## toad94 (Mar 4, 2012)

I love smoked cheese, and wanted to make some myself, but the temp thing had me searching for a way to cold smoke.  Along comes the AMZNPS and I ordered one up.  Went to Sams and got a couple 5 lb chunks of cheddar, mild and sharp.   Thought I might throw in some string cheese just for the heck of it.  Loaded 2 rows in the pellet smoker with a combo of oak, apple and alder.  Only burnt one row after 4 hours, and I cut it off.  Pulled the string cheese sticks after 3 hrs and let the cheddar go for 4 hrs.  Wiped it down and vacuum sealed it.  Into the fridge for the 2 week waiting period.








With the smoke started, just put in the cheese.







Done and ready to wrap.







I don't remember which was mild and which was sharp, so that will be a surprise.  Whoops.


----------



## thin blue smoke (Mar 4, 2012)

Yours turned out looking great. It has that wonderful smoked color to it.

What temp did you maintain?

Remember--no sampling for two weeks!


----------



## toad94 (Mar 4, 2012)

Not exactly sure on the temp.  I have a propane smoker with the temp guage in the door (did not fire up the gas).  Not real accurate.  It was about 50 deg outside and whatever temp increase the pelllets made.  I would guess it was 60-70 inside the cabinet.  The smoker resides inside the old tin sided barn, keeps it out of the wind.  So, ambient plus whatever the pellets added.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks good and I've always had good luck at the temps you mention.


----------

